# In loving memory of Maggie



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Yesterday, 03/13/17 My best friend Maggie got out and was hit by a car . It was the saddest thing I've ever experienced, I miss her so much. The driver did not even bother to stop they just hit my girl and kept on going. She had just got the hang of catching a Frisbee, and we had an obedience competition in October. She was only 9 months old. Max was upset, he didn't understand what was happening at first. When we buried her he wouldn't leave her grave. When we got him inside all he did was lie on the floor and whimper. I miss her more than words can describe but I know that she is in a better place. R.I.P Maggie :crying: :rip::halogsd:


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

I~Luv~Maggie said:


> Yesterday, 03/13/17 My best friend Maggie got out and was hit by a car . It was the saddest thing I've ever experienced, I miss her so much. The driver did not even bother to stop they just hit my girl and kept on going. She had just got the hang of catching a Frisbee, and we had an obedience competition in October. She was only 9 months old. Max was upset, he didn't understand what was happening at first. When we buried her he wouldn't leave her grave. When we got him inside all he did was lie on the floor and whimper. I miss her more than words can describe but I know that she is in a better place. R.I.P Maggie


I'm so sorry to hear about Maggie. I know it is hard. You're going to find yourself thinking she's there when certain triggers happen. In many ways she'll always be with you for that reason.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry to read this! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

So sorry to read about Maggie.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

wow.  this makes me very sad. RIP maggie.


----------



## georgy girl (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh that's terribly sad news. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm sorry for your unexpected loss. So young. Run Free Maggie
I hope Max will be ok, give him extra love <3


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sad!! I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Maggie. Run free.


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss, this is heartbreaking to hear about. We will be keeping you, Max and Maggie in our prayers tonight.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Maggie, sudden loss shake the soul. Prayers and healing thoughts sent to you and Max.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My deepest sympathy on the loss of Maggie. These are things that happen and no matter how you try you'll never get over the loss. My prayers go out to you and Maggie!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. Sudden loss is so hard. My heart goes out to you and Max. Take care.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I cannot even imagine........ I am so so sorry for your loss.....


Lee


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I am so so sorry for you. It is so hard.


----------



## Mountain Mom (Mar 15, 2017)

I am so sorry to you and Max for your tragic loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

I am so sorry. I know it is devestating, especially when it is so sudden and unexpected. Prayers.


----------

